
Looking for tech co-founder to join Cool Startup - nyabera
Trying to bring all of Africa&#x27;s info to the internet. First by getting every small {business} website. Looking for a tech co-founder to help me build a website builder with a twist? Next big thing.
======
payrainbow
Hey, would like to know more,am in Uganda, tell me about it.
info@payrainbow.com

